

Show HN: Easily generate a url to get paid by paypal - jfoucher
http://naggr.me/

======
jfoucher
I built this last weekend. A specially crafted URL opens a page where a
"paypal button" form is created, with a single big button to pay.

I needed this to remind (ex) clients that I need to get paid, while being able
to modify the amount quickly in case they only pay part of the total.

Let me know what you think.

